# Wie formatiere ich WinXP ?



## TobGod (24. März 2003)

Hallo !
Ich weiß es wird in allen threads tausend mal durchgekaut aber da ich bestimmt schon 20 Foren durchgegangen bin und immer verschiedene Meinungen gehört habe, möchte ich jetzt doch gerne mal wissen wie es wirklich geht. Ich will nämlich heute noch formatieren. Also ich habe WinXP home edition und mein Dateisystem lautet NTFS. Bis jetzt hab ich mir eine Startdiskette erstellt und die WinXP CD rausgekramt. Da ich leider ein totaler newbie bin möchte ich wohl schritt für schritt wissen was ich machen muss und wie ich hinterher WinXP auch wieder installiere !
Schonmal danke MFG, Toby !


----------



## foxx21 (24. März 2003)

google doch einfach mal, findest bestimmt schneller ein ergebnis


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. März 2003)

Hi,

Ich denke mal das auf der Startdiskette Format.exe (oder .com?) drauf ist. In diesem Fall, eindach im Bioa die Bootreihenfolge umstellen, um von Diskette zu booten -> damit sollte man bis zum DOS Prompt kommen... hier dann: 

format c: 

nun sollte die Platte (bzw Partition) formatiert werden... Allerdings kommen mir gerade zweifel, ob format.* auf der Bootdisk ist... Ok - andere möglichkeit:

Stell im Bios die Bootreihenfolge um, so dass du von CD-Rom booten kannst. Dann leg die Windows CD ins Laufwerk und fahr den Rechner hoch. Beim Boot kannst du jetzt ausählen ob du eine kaputte Installation reparien willst, oder ob du eine komplett neue Installation aufsetzen willst. Während des Installationsvorgangs kannst du sämtlich Platten Formatiern...

hope this works


ciao


----------



## TobGod (24. März 2003)

Das mit Newbie war kein Scherz :/ Wie stellt man denn die Bootreihenfolge um ? Wie man ins BIOS kommt weiß ich noch so gerade eben aber das war´s auch. Bei google hab ich ja schon alles durchsucht die ganzen Foren. Ich bin jetzt voll verwirrt und weiß garnicht mehr was ich machen soll. Was kann man denn jetzt mit der startdiskette machen oder mit der WinXP CD ? Also muss ich erst in DOS-MODUS ? Und das geht mit der Startdiskette die ich erstellt habe ?


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. März 2003)

Ok, Step by Step...

01) starte den rechner
02) gehe in das Bios (meistens mit [entf] - kommt aber auf das bios an)
03) stell die Bootreihenfolge um. Das unterscheidet sich von Bios zu  Bios
   AMI Bios: "Main, Boot Options, First Boot Device"
   Award: "Bios Features Setup, Boot Sequence
   Phoenix: "Main, Boot Options, Boot Sequence

wenn du hier zu mehr infos brauchst, lade die das Bios Kompendium runter, da werden sicher alle fragen beantwortet: http://www.bios-info.de/
04) Speichere die Einstellungen und Verlasse das Bios (z.B. mit [F10])
05) Lege die Windows CDRom ind Laufwerk
06) Starte den Rechner neu (reset)
07) Während des Hochfahrens sollte eine auswahl erscheinen, die ungefähr so aussieht: "Drücke eine Taste um von CD zu Booten" - irgendwas in der Art...
08) Du drückst natürlich die Taste, um von CD zu starten...
09) Nun solltest du mehere Auswahlmöglichkeiten haben. Für uns ist jedoch nur "Neu Installieren" interessant...
10) Jetzt folge einfach den Anweisungen auf dem Screen. Hier hast du später die Möglichkeit, die Festplatten zu formatieren...


hoffe das hilft dir weiter...

ciao

//edit: die Startdiskette, wirst du nicht brauchen... Es sei denn, du kannst nicht von CD Booten, was vor allem bei alten (sehr alten)Laufwerken der Fall war...


----------



## dfd1 (24. März 2003)

Um die Bootreihenfolge zu ändern musst du nicht ins DOS, sondern ins BIOS. Dort irgendwo findest du einen Eintrag wo z.B. "C; CD-Rom; Flobby" steht, oder so ähnlich.

Diesen kannst du so lange verändern mit (normalerweise) +/- oder <-/->
(Pfeiltasten) bis das CD-Rom als erstes in der Bootreihenfolge ist.

Danach wider hinaus und speichern (Normalerweise mit F10).


Da NTFS kein Dos mehr unterstützt, brauchst du die Starddiskette gar nicht. Kannst einfach die CD in das Laufwerk legen, starten und der Installationsrutine folgen.

TIP: Nicht das Windows reparieren oder updaten, sondern neu installieren. Dabei kommst du irgendwann zu einem Partitions-Manager wo du am bessten die Windowspartition entweder formatierstlöscht oder und neu machst.

Glaube, das sollte reichen.


Greetz: dfd1


edit: Glaubs nicht, war wieder jemand schneller


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. März 2003)

> edit: Glaubs nicht, war wieder jemand schneller



;-) LOL, eine Minute... aber schon erstaunlich, wie 2 Leute unabhängig voneineader fast das selbe schreiben (-> F10) ...
Noch was zu NTFS: NTFS ist das Fiesystem und wird von DOS nicht unterstützt -> nicht umgedreht


----------



## dfd1 (24. März 2003)

NTFS unterstützt kein DOS und DOS unterstützt kein NTFS...

Es stimmt auf beide Arten.


----------



## TobGod (24. März 2003)

Ahhh jetzt erscheint mir schon alles leichter  Aber eine Frage habe ich noch: Wenn die Formatierung dann abgeschlossen ist was mache ich dann als nächstes oder muss man danach auch nur noch den Anweisungen von der WinXP CD folgen ??
Schonmal großen Dank das ihr mir so schnell helfen konntet 
MFG, Toby


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (24. März 2003)

Das Formatieren und Installieren ist bei WinXP EIN Vorgang - also einfach den Anweisungen am Bildschirm folgen...

ciao


----------



## t0ny (29. Juli 2003)

Ich werde gleich noch wahnsinnig. Mein Vater hat ausversehen seinen Account gelöscht und kann XP nicht mehr starten. Jetzt will der XP neu draufmachen. Problem: Bootreihenfolge ist falsch; es läd von Festplatte. So, und wo ändere ich jetzt die Reihenfolge? Da gibts zwar das Menü Main, aber nix von wegen CD, Platten etc!
Ich hoffe, es kann jemand helfen. Danke

//
hat sich erledigt. Tipp: Kauft niemals einen Laptop von Gericom!


----------



## Chris Kurt (12. August 2003)

Je nach dem was für ein Modell du hast, musst du verschiedene Tasten drücken um ins Bios zu kommen. Beim Masterpiece z.b. F2, beim Webginexlforce Entfernen. 
Main ist nur der 1. Bereich im Bios. Wenn du nach rechts drückst, kommen noch an die 4 weitere Bereiche und an vorletzter Stelle Boot.
Rechts steht dann erklärt wie man die Reihenfolge ändert. 
(Mit + , - bzw mit oben, unten und Enter)


----------



## Georg Melher (16. August 2003)

Lade Dir eine Testversion von Partition Magic herunter, erstelle die beiden Bootdisketten und starte dann von den selbigen. Da kannste alles ganz kompfortabel machen, wie Du es brauchst.

Klick mich


----------



## Comander_Keen (16. August 2003)

Ein sehr guts Programm für Probleme solcher Art ist BootIt . Das auf eine Diskette .. und ab gehts 

Here's a list of some of the features you'll find in BootIt NG:

- Windows XP/2003 Compatible! 
- USB 2.0 high speed support for imaging/partitioning. 
- csupport for large hard drives (2 TB) and partitions (1-2 TB). 
- non-destructive resizing and conversion for FAT/FAT32. 
- non-destructive resizing for NTFS. 
- creation and deletion of partitions/volumes. 
- undelete partitions/volumes. 
- FAT/FAT32 formatting 
- copying and moving of partitions/volumes. 
- support for Linux Ext2/Ext3 and ReiserFS file systems. 
- Imaging (including directly to CD-R/RW or DVD+R+RW-R-RW) 
- booting any partition on any hard drive  
- booting from the CD ROM drive 
- booting multiple operating systems from a single partition. 
- create over 200 primary partitions (if desired). 
- user id and password protection. 
- free upgrades (1.00-1.99) (registration-key versions only)  
- and lots more...

greetz keen!


----------



## tuxracer (21. August 2003)

Es wird immer wieder gefragt wie wird windows XP formatiert.


Ganz einfach.

Man braucht "keine" Startdiskette und man muss auch nicht speziell zuerst formatieren, weil während der installation ab der bootbaren WindowsXP CD kannst Du wählen, ob Du das Dateisystem beibehalten möchtest (wenn Du darauf angewiesen bist Die Daten auf C:\ zu behalten), oder ob Du FAT32 oder NTFS formatieren oder ob Du FAT32 oder NTFS schnellformatieren möchtest.

Also einfach win XP CD reinschieben, booten und installieren.


----------

